# How did Fedor become a Heavyweight?



## LikeABoss88 (Feb 3, 2013)

When he was younger, sure he was built, but I'm guessing he was only about 185-195 lbs. He says he has done long distance running all of his life. Did he eat a lot and lift heavyweights til he hit 230? Did he stop running and just start eating and lifting? Is he just naturally big boned?

So I was just wondering what you guys think about Fedor's physique and how he maintains his weight or even got to 230 from 185. Fedor himself said he doesnt lift weights regularly.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Roids.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

He got married and rounded out with that home cooking. That's my theory.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

A lot of meat and potatoes


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

There is the answer. Fedor has a sweet tooth.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think he is just naturally that weight. At some point he probably could have gone down to light heavyweight cause he naturally weighs about as much as a light heavyweight just like Cro Cop. However, I think he was so dominant for so long he just never went down.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> *I think he is just naturally that weight. At some point he probably could have gone down to light heavyweight cause he naturally weighs about as much as a light heavyweight* just like Cro Cop. However, I think he was so dominant for so long he just never went down.


WTF?!

He's either naturally HW or naturally LHW... he cant be both.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

if he lost some of that fat he could easily be a lhw.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, he walks around 230 so if he made an effort he could drop to light heavyweight. However, as I said he was so dominant at heavyweight he never needed to drop down. Towards the end of his career he chose to retire.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, he walks around 230 so if he made an effort he could drop to light heavyweight. However, as I said he was so dominant at heavyweight he never needed to drop down.* Towards the end of his career he chose to retire.*




At the begginning of his career he decided to start, and during his career he decided to fight, and every day of his life he did some breathing and stuff.

You crack me up Kanto. Never known anyone feel the need to say such obvious things :laugh:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> [/b]
> 
> At the begginning of his career he decided to start, and during his career he decided to fight, and *every day of his life he did some breathing and stuff.*
> 
> You crack me up Kanto. Never known anyone feel the need to say such obvious things :laugh:


Yeah but that stuff is involuntary.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Allow me to be more in depth as that last statement wasn't thought out. He's always walked around within range of light heavyweight but he was dominant at heavyweight he saw no reason to cut weight. However, towards the end of his career, when he was being out fought by bigger fighters who were changing with the game, rather then actually cut down to light heavyweight he chose to call it a career and retired.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Well he's from Russia, i'm guessing it got cold one day and he was like. I've had enough of this and packed on the pounds


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Just like Legit Overeem! Horse Meat lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What does Overeem have to do with this?


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> He's always walked around within range of light heavyweight but he was dominant at heavyweight he saw no reason to cut weight. However, towards the end of his career, when he was being out fought by bigger fighters who were changing with the game, rather then actually cut down to light heavyweight he chose to call it a career and retired.


I do agree with this.

I always wanted to see Fedor get himself more "ripped" and fight at LHW, which seemed to be his more "natural" weight class. IMO. He'd have been a beast there. Probably still would be.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

True but he obviously doesn't want to cut weight so instead he chose to retire. Same with Cro Cop whom I also thought would be good at light heavyweight. Two fighters who'd be good at light heavyweight.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

He looks bigger than 185 in the first pic...I'd say he's over 200 and has put on some dough with age and hasn't gone the "TRT" route.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why would he use TRT?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Kanto, you are killing me here.


Thread closed.


----------

